
Google Just Revealed the Secret of Its Quantum Computers - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/37188-google-quantum-computer
======
tbirrell
This could cause the next computer revolution. We would suddenly and abruptly
increase our computational power exponentially. No, asymptotically. The
ability to create a stable, functional, and enduring trinary computational
system will make everything we have accomplished in the last 50 years appear
laughably small minded.

